# Spanish Rice



## Nik333

Is that like Paella? Recipe? 😊 Looks wonderful.


----------



## wooleybooger

Spanish rice from a seasoning mix or the hard way? I go easy. Get it at WM or grocery store. Amazon cost is at least twice as much.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> Is that like Paella? Recipe? 😊 Looks wonderful.


No, not like paella...here’s what I did...
Chopped one onion, one shallots, 3 cloves garlic, half green pepper , half red pepper,
sautéed all in olive oil and then added 1 ( 28 oz) large can plum tomatoes ( wiz tomatoes through food processor or mash with potato masher)...added italian seasoning, sage, rosemary, salt/pepper, red pepper flakes, and franks hot sauce, simmered it for about 1/2 hour...cooked about 1 1/2 cup raw rice until fully cooked then added to the sauce and cooked together for several minutes...fried the shrimp in a bit of olive oil and added to the rice and served...It was nice and spicy, I was going to add some jalapeño but it was hot enough.

This is the plum tomatoes that I used...
note: to every tomato sauce, I always add a dollop of milk or half and half- it takes the acidity out of the tomatoes.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yeah that's what I meant by "the hard way". I usually just fix it with pinto beans and enchiladas. Sometimes just beans and tortillas. 1C rice, 2C water, 8oz. tomato sauce, 1T seasoning mix. Cook. No fuss. You can add anything else to the rice you want to. Maybe not a true spanish rice but it works for a quick, easy meal.
Might pick up chinese cabbage and bok choy for Kim chi tomorrow. Got a lot on my plate right now so I don't know.


----------



## Colbyt

Actually had the Wooley version using ground beef for dinner last night. It makes a nice 1 pan meal for one when DW is out for dinner. 1/2 pound ground beef, 1/4 cup dry rice, 1/2+ cup water, half can diced tomatoes with juice or 1- 8 oz can tom sauce, 1/4 cup finely diced onions (cooked with beef), seasoned with oregano, salt & pepper to taste.


----------



## huesmann

Looks like shrimp jambalaya!


----------



## Two Knots

huesmann said:


> Looks like shrimp jambalaya!


Whatever!


----------



## Nik333

Poor Two Knots, so creative in your cooking and you get comments all the time. I'm a good cook but, I don't just whip up dishes knowing what ingredients will taste good together.
It's an Art. I can draw/copy almost anything with a good result but, I can't just whip up a colorful painting out of my imagination.
Your cooking is creative like that.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> Poor Two Knots, so creative in your cooking and you get comments all the time. I'm a good cook but, I don't just whip up dishes knowing what ingredients will taste good together.
> It's an Art. I can draw/copy almost anything with a good result but, I can't just whip up a colorful painting out of my imagination.
> Your cooking is creative like that.


Nik, I didn’t take huesmann’s comment to be negative! My comment “Whatever” I should have specified that it could be anything you want it to be. Without the shrimp - It’s still an awesome side dish to serve with any meat, chicken or fish.


----------



## Bud9051

Well I had shrimp and most of the rest so threw together what I had and dinner was fantastic. Hit the heat perfectly for me, I like some but not too hot. Green peppers and a couple other items were missing so will pick up those items.

Thank You
Bud


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> Nik, I didn’t take huesmann’s comment to be negative! My comment “Whatever” I should have specified that it could be anything you want it to be. Without the shrimp - It’s still an awesome side dish to serve with any meat, chicken or fish.


He jokes a lot. 😊


----------



## Nik333

Bud9051 said:


> Well I had shrimp and most of the rest so threw together what I had and dinner was fantastic. Hit the heat perfectly for me, I like some but not too hot. Green peppers and a couple other items were missing so will pick up those items.
> 
> Thank You
> Bud


Maybe you missed your calling? A Chef.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> Maybe you missed your calling? A Chef.


So you tried the Spanish Rice? I usually only use a bit of green pepper, I like fried green pepper better than red pepper. Red pepper is good to make pimentos.


----------



## huesmann

Two Knots said:


> Nik, I didn’t take huesmann’s comment to be negative! My comment “Whatever” I should have specified that it could be anything you want it to be. Without the shrimp - It’s still an awesome side dish to serve with any meat, chicken or fish.


Yeah, there are many cultures that basically make the same thing—they just call it something different!


----------



## J. V.

wooleybooger said:


> Spanish rice from a seasoning mix or the hard way? I go easy. Get it at WM or grocery store. Amazon cost is at least twice as much.


For a quick and easy yellow rice, Vigo makes a very good choice. 1.25 cups water (or stock of your choice) and two Tbs butter or olive oil or both. In 20 minutes you have a very good side dish.
When I make frijoles ****** (black beans) I sometimes serve them over Vigo yellow rice.
Its definitely worth a try. Its fast, easy and very good.
I buy the 8oz package as its just my wife and me.


----------



## wooleybooger

I think we've tried that brand or another maybe, don't remember now.


----------



## Startingover

J. V. said:


> For a quick and easy yellow rice, Vigo makes a very good choice. 1.25 cups water (or stock of your choice) and two Tbs butter or olive oil or both. In 20 minutes you have a very good side dish.
> When I make frijoles **** (black beans) I sometimes serve them over Vigo yellow rice.
> Its definitely worth a try. Its fast, easy and very good.
> I buy the 8oz package as its just my wife and me.
> View attachment 646304


that’s what I use.


----------



## turbo4

Try experimenting with different kinds of rice. So far other than white, iv had Red ,Black and Brown rice. All are different and taste different. The darker the rice the more nutritious as well. Yellow is just white rice with food coloring annatto, saffron or turmeric.


----------



## wooleybooger

turbo4 said:


> Try experimenting with different kinds of rice. So far other than white, iv had Red ,Black and Brown rice. All are different and taste different. The darker the rice the more nutritious as well. Yellow is just white rice with food coloring annatto, saffron or turmeric.


At one time I had all those rices. Ultimately I didn't care much for the red and black rice, I do fix brown rice occasionally.


----------



## Nik333

huesmann said:


> Yeah, there are many cultures that basically make the same thing—they just call it something different!


But, but, but. . tomatoes come from the Americas ;D


----------



## Nik333

huesmann - Do you make Kare Kare?


----------



## huesmann

No...I don't care for offal.


----------



## Nik333

huesmann said:


> No...I don't care for offal.


I don't think ox-tail falls under that category, but, there are other concerns, so I don't make it anymore. It was a wonderful dish, taste-wise.


----------



## huesmann

Oh, I like it well enough when it's made with ox-tail or regular pork, but tripe or similar "lesser" cuts...


----------



## Nik333

.


----------



## wooleybooger

I don't eat tripe either but smoked hog jowl makes good bacon or bean seasoning. Fried pig ears aren't to my taste either.


----------



## huesmann

Guanciale!


----------



## wooleybooger

huesmann said:


> Guanciale!


Yes! Italian jowl bacon. Where's TK? I bet she didn't know that.


----------



## Two Knots

It doesn’t sound appetizing...I prefer smoked bacon over pancetta, so what do I know?


----------



## wooleybooger

Pancetta is another Italian bacon. Easy to make. Give it a shot. You can order the curing salt from Walmart or Amazon. I have 2 lb. of #1 and 1lb of #2 curing salts.









Homemade Pancetta


This homemade pancetta--unsmoked bacon (pork belly)--is cured with salt, sugar, pepper, juniper berries, bay leaves, nutmeg, and thyme.




leitesculinaria.com


----------



## Two Knots

What I do love is pork skin - filled with breadcrumbs, grating cheese, parsley, garlic, and
rolled and tied and cooked in tomato sauce.


----------



## wooleybooger

Does that have a name, do you have a recipe? Is it something like haggis?


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, it called Pork Skin Braciole...
You just add grated pecorino cheese, sprinkle of Italian seasoned bread crumbs, minced garlic and parsley...roll it up and tie it up...then throw it in the pot with the tomato sauce, meatballs and sausage...it cooks down to very soft and its delicious...That's it.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yes, I will. Can you buy the pork skins or do you remove them from a whole ham. I have whole fresh hams and usually remove the skin after cooking. The isn't suitable for this dish. I'm assuming the skins can be bought though I never seen them.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, they can be bought, although lately they seem to be scarce these days.
They come in a package at the meat counter, folded up. You just cut them up
into pieces manageable for rolling. Ask the butcher for them...


----------



## wooleybooger

Just remembered I have seen them several years ago. Packages cut up into strips about 3" wide and 6 or 7" long. Those wouldn't be the right size it seems. I've got 3 fresh ham but that wouldn't make enough to cook. Hmm, maybe to a real butcher and ask.


----------



## Two Knots

If you find them, and make them, it’ll change your life and you’ll thank me for the rest of your life...LOL,


----------



## J. V.

I love to use ox tails. Makes a very good stew. Or just braised. The bone is so important in a good broth and the meat well is heavenly! I like a little tomato in it. I knew a Cuban food truck that used to make them back in the early 80's. Garbanzo and ox tails. Amazing.
Ox tails are expensive now! Back in the day they could barely give them away.
I love pork skin. Crispy pork skin.
Those pork skin rolls look amazing knot.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, amazing they are, so good and so easy to make. 
Yes, on the crispy pork skins...
The Puerto Rican’s make big pans of fried pork skins seasoned
with salt and garlic powdered garlic...It’s outrageous!


----------



## huesmann

wooleybooger said:


> Yes! Italian jowl bacon. Where's TK? I bet she didn't know that.


Kind of. I mean, it's cured, but to me it's tougher than bacon. Tastes delicious though. If you've been using bacon, or even pancetta in a recipe that calls for guanciale, e.g. a carbonara sauce or amatriciana sauce, you owe it to yourself to try the real thing at least once.


----------



## wooleybooger

I've never seen it here in the food desert. Know of it from cooking shows.


----------



## huesmann

If you can get fresh pig jowls, you can make your own!


----------



## wooleybooger

Those aren't commonly seen here. I'd need to check some butcher shops.


----------



## J. V.

When I lived in Miami all the Cuban markets sold chicharones. Crispy pork skin either baked until crispy or fried. They were thin and easy to chew unlike some skins. Nothing like pork skins we buy today in bags.
When I ordered the pork sandwich (pan con lechon), they would put the crispy skins it it as well.
Topped with Mojo it cannot be beat. I cannot recreate this sandwich as the Cuban bread cannot be duplicated. Even Publix in Miami could not duplicate it. It had to be from a Cuban market/bakery. They roasted the pork roasts and whole pigs in the giant bakery ovens.
Pardon my Spanish spelling above. Not sure its correct. But sounded out its perfect!


----------



## Two Knots

Speaking of bacon...this is going to be in my near future...
He makes it so easily. 
How to Make Geoffrey's Bucatini Carbonara


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> If you find them, and make them, it’ll change your life and you’ll thank me for the rest of your life...LOL,



Which may be considerably shorter from all the fat. 

Sorry I could not help myself.


----------



## wooleybooger

Geoffrey Zakarian is really great. I have a couple of his books.


----------



## huesmann

And unlike Gordon Ramsey, he's actually personable.


----------



## wooleybooger

Who is this Gordon Ramsey everybody seems to like so much? I've never seen him so I guess I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Two Knots

I like him, he has some good qualities, he’s a devoted husband and father, he has several children and is married over thirty years...He is a product of a very abusive father...he was a drunk that beat him and his mother unmercifully. He severely beat him with a strap all the time...After a very bad beating ( because he drank one of his fathers coca cola’s) he was told by his mother to run away from him (she feared for his life) and he did. He went to culinary school once a week (that’s all he could afford) and the rest of the time he worked in a restaurant.
He devotes a lot of money and time for abused woman and children...
BTW...he’s worth 220 million dollars.
If you google Gordon Ramsey on you tube, you’ll see his cooking videos...he’s very good.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> If you find them, and make them, it’ll change your life and you’ll thank me for the rest of your life...LOL,


Grocery store had them this morning. Triangular sorta but I may be able to cut usable pieces from them.


----------



## Two Knots

That’s good Wooley, stuff em and then throw em in the sauce. Cook them until they’re soft. Hope you like them.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Does that have a name, do you have a recipe? Is it something like haggis?


Daisy & Pumpkin.


----------

